# Gourami going crazy!



## Fish (Jan 22, 2005)

Well is started earlier today when i looked in my tank and saw my gold gourami spinning around and doing barrel rolls all over the place. I looked again now and now hes lieing on top gullping down air and water probably from exhaution. Is this very life-threatening or just a thing they do? if this is very bad, what can i do to try to help?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It could very well be ammonia poisening, check your water perameters and do an immediate 25-50% water change!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No way to tell without your tank specs.  Size, temp, NH3,No2,No3, PH,GH,KH, filtration. SOunds more like NO3 poisoning to me than NH3 poisoning.


----------

